# wow--Angels & Demons/Dan Brown



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

So the Davinci code was OK i thought, and never gave the other "langdons" a spin... day before yesterday i picked up Angels and Demons... WOW   cant put it down... i expect to finish it tonight... Perhaps I'm enjoying it because i was a physics major in college and can relate a bit more, regardless... really great book... has anyone read deception point?  thoughts?


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am currently reading Deception Point (like it so far!) and have read both Angels and Demons and DaVinci Code.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I really enjoyed DaVinci Code but I had the same reaction to Angels & Demons...by far imo more exciting.*


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have read all of Dan Brown's novels and they are all very good.  Deception Point, and Digital Fortress do not have Langdon in them but are still very exciting.
jp


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Angels & Demons movie with Tom Hanks back as Langdon is due out 5/15. I'm re-reading it as well, before I see the movie. 

Susie


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

SusieQ said:


> Angels & Demons movie with Tom Hanks back as Langdon is due out 5/15. I'm re-reading it as well, before I see the movie.
> 
> Susie


*I'm looking forward to the movie and may re-read it just before *


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Angels and Demons was very good. I was not nearly as impressed with The Da Vinci Code, and I thought the movie was pretty bad.

Deception Point and Digital Fortress (his other books) aren't bad but they're not anything I'd go out of my way to recommend either. They're a decent enough read though.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I completely agree.  I thought The DaVinci Code was good -- hard to put down, actually -- but then I read Angels and Demons and it completely blew The DaVinci Code away!  I wasn't a big fan of the movie either, but I'm definitely curious to see how they tackle Angels and Demons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to say, I thought The DaVinci Code was good, but still a standard thriller of the month and didn't quite understand why it was the phenomenon that it was.  As a result, Angels and Demons has been low on my list of books.  Sounds like I need to move it up!

I seem to have liked the movie better than most folks I know who saw it...looking forward to the new one.

Betsy

Note:  I'm going to change the subject of this thread; we actually have another Wow thread that's active now, AND I think we'll get more action here if the subject is more accurate!  (The other Wow thread is about accessories, I almost posted about Oberon covers here, LOL!)


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to agree that Angels and Demons definatly blows Da Vinci Code away.  I didn't mind the movie.  I thought they did an okay job with it especially since there is so much going on in the book.  I can't wait to see how Angels and Demons turns out.  I just wish he would hurry up and release Solomons Key.  That book has had so many different release dates. 

I did read Digital Fortress and Deception Point but didn't enjoy them as much.  I'm not sure why though.  They were both good reads but I didn't re-read them like I did Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to agree that I liked Angels and Demons better than DaVinci Code.  I also read Digital Fortress and Deception Point and enjoyed them both although they are different, more like Crichton books.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I read this book right around all the craziness of _The DaVinci Code_, mostly because I wanted to understand the hype of the DaVinci Code, but didn't want to shell out $$$ for the hardcover, but also because I was going to vacation in Rome, and most of the book takes place in Rome. Not a bad book, but throughout my trip to Rome I kept having moments where I would state to my husband, "that sculpture of the dove on top of this famous fountain in the famous square is facing in the opposite direction of famous chapel with the famous sculpture by famous Baroque artist, not in the direction of the famous chapel!" My husband, who had not read the book, simply rolled his eyes. My husband's cousin (who is originally from Poland, but married an Italian man and now lives in Rome) had just finished the book as well, got a big kick out of all the discrepancies.

Although after this trip, I never did read _The Da Vinci Code_. After visiting daVinci's famous _Last Supper_ fresco in a monastery outside of Milan, I was sort of disgusted to hear how many tourists state that it was a fact that it was Mary Magdalene in the fresco not the apostle John. Add to that, our tour guide (who had a PHD in Art History) at the Vatican museum went on a long rant in front of a tapestry copy of The Last Supper, on how it could not possibly be Mary Magdalene in this work of art. Apparently, he, too, had heard to many people state this as fact since the book came out.

I'm glad I went to Rome before the Angels and Demons movie came out. I've heard that the sites in Paris and the chapel at the end of the film have become inundated with tourists from the book. One of my favorite memories of Rome was viewing the Ecstasy of St Theresa in a completely empty church on a hot, crowded afternoon.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I have actually enjoyed all of Dan Brown's novels.  (I'm one who loved DaVinci Code.)  Now if someone can please tell me when Dan Brown's Solomon's Key is EVER going to come out.  Been waiting, and waiting, and...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

What, no link?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I got about half way through DaVinci Code, never finished it.  Maybe I will one day...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> What, no link?


D'oh. Should have thought of that. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I really enjoyed the DaVinci Code, movie was ok but as usual the book was better. I have Digital Fortress and tried once to get into it, but couldn't, guess I should try again, once I get the kindelized version.  Loved Angels and Demons, hope the movie is as good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think we're pretty much in agreement that Angels and Demons was way better than The DaVinci Code.  Usually, the first book I read by an author is the one I like best.  I read DaVinci first and Angels second and there was no comparison.  I didn't bother with the movie.

My favorite part in Angels and Demons is the speech by the Camerlengo.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all!  I really have to read this book - the movie is due out soon and I want to read it before I see the movie 

Jeannine


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I read Angels & Demons a few years ago and it was fantastic! In fact I may even re-read it!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, you guys convinced me..._Angels and Demons_ is going on the TBR list. Although I think I will get the Illustrated DTB version instead of the Kindle version (sorry, LyBerry! ). I read the Illustrated version of _Da Vinci Code_ and loved being able to see all the art and places he was referring to!

N


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

Am i the only person in the world who didn't like any of dan brown's books? For stories that are driven by history, it's ironic that they are so full of fiction.


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought Angels and Demons was far and away a better book than the DaVinci Code.  I am hoping that the movie is better than Davinci Code, but they are hard to translate to the screen since you get so much of the internal thought of Langdon in the book.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> OK, you guys convinced me..._Angels and Demons_ is going on the TBR list. Although I think I will get the Illustrated DTB version instead of the Kindle version (sorry, LyBerry! ). I read the Illustrated version of _Da Vinci Code_ and loved being able to see all the art and places he was referring to!
> 
> N


Don't know why I never got around to reading either of these, but they're both on my TBR short-list! Is there a consensus as to whether they would be read as a more complete "experience" as DTBs with illustrations? Or would reading the Kindle version of these be adequate? (I've neither bought, nor read, a single DTB since getting my Kindle 2 months ago!)


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been telling people for years that Angels and Demons is better than da Vinci...think I might pick it up again and have a re read...kindle style this time!!!!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I also enjoyed Angels & Demons more. I have the Illuminati Diamond as a tattoo  (not because of the book though!)

I also read his other books which were good but in a different way.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had the dtb of A&D but got the kindleversion because it is so much easier to read and did not lose anything in the reading.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kyliedork said:


> Am i the only person in the world who didn't like any of dan brown's books? For stories that are driven by history, it's ironic that they are so full of fiction.


I think you have to read it like an "alternate history" kind of thing. 
The people who take for granted that he has come up with these new truths and the book was non-fiction kinda scare me


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think you have to read it like an "alternate history" kind of thing.
> The people who take for granted that he has come up with these new truths and the book was non-fiction kinda scare me


It is no surprise for _DaVinci Code_. He specifically says that all references to artwork, documents, secret societies, etc., in the book are fact. He was also asked in an interview what he would change in that book if he were to make it history instead of fiction. His answer?...He would change nothing.

The scary thing is how many people bought into it. His "facts" are way off in many cases.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I just finished Angels and Demons tonight. I stayed up late the last couple nights reading, I couldn't put it down. I could really use some sleep now.  I really liked the book. I read The DaVinci Code some time ago and when I read it, I thought it was great. But I agree with everyone else that Angels and Demons was even better. Certain things in the books are supposed to be factual, I always wonder as I'm reading how accurate those facts are.



r0b0d0c said:


> Don't know why I never got around to reading either of these, but they're both on my TBR short-list! Is there a consensus as to whether they would be read as a more complete "experience" as DTBs with illustrations? Or would reading the Kindle version of these be adequate? (I've neither bought, nor read, a single DTB since getting my Kindle 2 months ago!)


doc - I haven't seen the DTB version of Angels and Demons, but as far as the Kindle version goes I thought it was good. There are only about six simple illustrations in the book and they appeared fine in the Kindle version. (I don't know if the DTB has more illustrations)


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm,
Looks like I'm going to have to give Angels & Demons a try.  The only book I tried to read of Dan Brown's was Digital Fortress and I didn't even bother to finish it; time to give Brown another try.  I plan to see the movie so this will definalty be moved to the top of my to be read list.  (Gertie, that will be right after Voyager - or with Voyager)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> Certain things in the books are supposed to be factual, I always wonder as I'm reading how accurate those facts are.


I know...I'm always worried reading a book like that I will just take something in as fact that the author made up because I'm not informed in that area.

For example, I am well informed in science and I, though I have not read the book yet, I read one review that stated he explained antimatter in the book as "producing no pollution or radiation" when actually matter/antimatter reactions theoretically produce 100% energy, in the form of electromagnetic radiation like gamma rays.

The history on the other hand I would probably not know was right or wrong. I did see another review that said that he stated in the book that Roman Catholic Church killed Copernicus, which is untrue according to wikipedia: 
"Death:
Copernicus died in Frombork on 24 May 1543. Legend has it that the first printed copy of De revolutionibus was placed in his hands on the very day that he died, allowing him to take farewell of his life's work. He is reputed to have awoken from a stroke-induced coma, looked at his book, and then died peacefully"

I think poetic license and some fictional rewriting of history is ok, but if he denies that it is fictional or incorrect in places....that's seems a little wrong.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Remember that these books are big conspiracy plots so the you-never-knew-this type of "fact" is part of the plot.  If you want to read about history go read nonfiction, but if you want a great story I can recommend Angels and Demons.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that's what I liked about Dan Brown.  He was soooo good at weaving fact and fiction it was hard to tell which was which.  To me that makes for a good story and a good author.
jp


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I think that's what I liked about Dan Brown. He was soooo good at weaving fact and fiction it was hard to tell which was which. To me that makes for a good story and a good author.


That's what I love, too  Not knowing what's real or possible or made up after reading a really good story.



r0b0d0c said:


> Don't know why I never got around to reading either of these, but they're both on my TBR short-list! Is there a consensus as to whether they would be read as a more complete "experience" as DTBs with illustrations? Or would reading the Kindle version of these be adequate? (I've neither bought, nor read, a single DTB since getting my Kindle 2 months ago!)


The illustrations are very simple - just stylized writing in the ones I remember. I tried a sample of _Angels and Demons_ yesterday, and there was an illustration in it, so I would bet they are all included.

Speaking of the sample, though, from what I got, it seemed that A&D was going to follow the same formula as _The DaVinci Code_, so that kind of turned me off. Those of you who have read both, am I going to be pleasantly surprised if I read _Angels and Demons_?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Don't know why I never got around to reading either of these, but they're both on my TBR short-list! Is there a consensus as to whether they would be read as a more complete "experience" as DTBs with illustrations? Or would reading the Kindle version of these be adequate? (I've neither bought, nor read, a single DTB since getting my Kindle 2 months ago!)


From what I read here it seems that the regular DTB and Kindle versions of _Angels and Demons _ have a least a few illustrations. I'm not sure about the _Da Vinci Code_. There are Special Illustrated versions of both, and that is the _Da Vinci Code_ version I read. It has lot of pictures, (over a hundred?) of references made to places, pieces of art, etc. It worked for me since I don't know much about art. It was probably not necessary to following the story, but did make a great reading experience! I have read other books--_The Discoverers_ by Daniel Boorstin comes to mind--that would really have benefited from that treatment!

N


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I read Angels and Demons right after the Davinci code years ago and I thought it was fantastic. I have enjoyed all of his books but Digital Fortress was my least favorite. I think Angels and Demons was his best.


----------



## Brendako (Mar 27, 2009)

Weren't these wonderful!!??  I just finished DaVinci code on the Kindle this time!!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see how they turn a great book into pop movie junk. Coming to theaters near you soon!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Does the Kindle version still show any pictures, ambigrams, etc. that may be in the DTB?


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

[quote ]
Speaking of the sample, though, from what I got, it seemed that A&D was going to follow the same formula as _The DaVinci Code_, so that kind of turned me off. Those of you who have read both, am I going to be pleasantly surprised if I read _Angels and Demons_?
[/quote]

I think you will be surprised. They both have the religious theme in them but I think Angels & Demons is much more fast past and action packed then Da Vinci Code. I thoroughly enjoyed both (I stayed up all night to finish each one because I just couldn't stop reading ) but I have to say A&D was better. Hope that helps.


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

In regards to your question on Digital Fortress or Deception Point, I can answer to Digital Fortress.
I didn't remember reading it until I did a quick Google search and read the plot summary.  I enjoyed the book, but obviously it wasn't life changing in any way.  I do recommend it for a good read though.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would love to get it for my Kindle but I'm sure I can find it cheaper in a store.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I figure I have to say something since its my avatar  I liked the book (I read it pre-Kindle), can't wait for the movie, and please click on the 'want to read this on a Kindle' link for Dan Brown's newest book 'The Lost Symbol' due out September.


----------



## lesliejoy (Nov 3, 2008)

I liked Angels & Demons a bit more than I liked The DaVinci Code.  Can't wait for the movie to come out.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wheezie said:


> *Can't wait to see how they turn a great book into pop movie junk.* Coming to theaters near you soon!!


I love it! Reading the DaVinci code consumed me. I went to see the movie before my trip to France. BUT...Casting Tom Hanks as Richard Langdon was a miscast in my mind. I will have to download Angels and Demons since you all say it's better than the "code".

When people talk about the "truths" revealed in the book I ask them what part of the word fiction do they not understand?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

For those who have read it in Kindle format, are the symbols, pictures, etc. still there?  For example, I think the Illuminati Diamond may be in it (not sure).  Do those still show up in Kindle format?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MV,

I just started it last night and so far this is the only image I've seen so far:


















Betsy


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> MV,
> 
> I just started it last night and so far this is the only image I've seen so far:
> 
> ...


I can't see it.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I never really care what is fact and what is fiction, or knowing which is which in a book.  It's a fiction book, so I take all of it that way, even in historical novels.  I go for the pleasure of the story, and the intrigue that some of it may be true.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I can't stand this! I read A&D quite a few years ago, so tell me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Al, Al, Al:

Two words: *Spoiler Block* 

I managed to add spoiler block to your post without actually reading most of what you said.

To Al and others, I haven't finished this yet, nor have others who are posting in this thread. Try to be careful when you post.

For anyone who hasn't used Spoiler Block before: 
To add Spoiler Block, which highlights the selected text in black but can be read if you move your cursor over the black highlight, select your text, then click on the SP box that's in the first row of little buttons above the text entry box when posting. It's toward the right, after the musical note and before the little Amazon button. You can also click the button first and type in between it. Use this whenever you are typing plot information in a thread where members might not reasonably expect spoilers. (Like if the subject says "Contains Spoilers." )

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

That was stupid of me. With the KB server hobbling along, it took me a while but I trashed it. Sorry.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trashing not necessary, Al, just spoiler block!  

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For those wondering if there are pictures/diagrams in the Kindle version of Angels and Demons - Yes.  There are something like six pictures/diagrams that I think are important to see and they are in the K version and are nicely done.  

I haven't seen the DTB version so I don't know if the DTB has more than what is in the K version.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

kim said:


> For those wondering if there are pictures/diagrams in the Kindle version of Angels and Demons - Yes. There are something like six pictures/diagrams that I think are important to see and they are in the K version and are nicely done.
> 
> I haven't seen the DTB version so I don't know if the DTB has more than what is in the K version.


Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> That was stupid of me. With the KB server hobbling along, it took me a while but I trashed it. Sorry.


No, no, no, what Ann said. Spoiler Block. It's a GOOD thing. 

Anyway, there was a small outbreak of spoilers today in the Book Corner, you weren't the only one. I think we have it contained now, though. 

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I know. I just doped off for a moment. At least I didn't run a STOP sign.

I took it out because Kindlers are generally considerate in their comments on books, and I wasn't, particularly. I should have thought twice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I know. I just doped off for a moment. At least I didn't run a STOP sign.
> 
> I took it out because Kindlers are generally considerate in their comments on books, and I wasn't, particularly. I should have thought twice.


Honesty is good, too. I don't think anything we post here is going to hurt Dan Brown's feelings.  No book or author suits everyone! Or Kindle covers.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I finished today and while it started off real good it deteriorated into all kinds of stupid at the end.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I just read a review of the movie from a Chicago paper and, while they only gave it 1.5 stars, they mentioned our favorite ereader:

 Astonishingly, "Angels & Demons" is the same sort of lumbering mediocrity. It's more violent than "Da Vinci," which is something, I guess, and its narrative structure ensures a regular string of cliffhangers. But what turns the pages in print (or on a Kindle) doesn't necessarily propel a story onscreen. 

I just had to share that with you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I must be one of the few people in America, besides my husband, who liked The DaVinci Code movie, but then I wasn't a fan of the book.  Anyway, I rarely compare movies to the books they were made from.  To me that's like comparing orange marmalade to oranges.  Two different things.  So we're looking forward to Angels & Demons.  It does bother me that Tom Hanks doesn't talk about the movie very much during his interviews.  Usually not a good sign.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I just read a review of the movie from a Chicago paper and, while they only gave it 1.5 stars, they mentioned our favorite ereader:
> 
> Astonishingly, "Angels & Demons" is the same sort of lumbering mediocrity. It's more violent than "Da Vinci," which is something, I guess, and its narrative structure ensures a regular string of cliffhangers. But what turns the pages in print (or on a Kindle) doesn't necessarily propel a story onscreen.
> 
> I just had to share that with you.


Love it! Sony cringes whenever the Kindle is mentioned in the press.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> . Anyway, I rarely compare movies to the books they were made from. To me that's like comparing orange marmalade to oranges. Two different things.
> Betsy


I totally have to remind myself of that fact - otherwise I am totally disappointed in the movies - my brain does so much better at picturing scenes in books than the actual movie does  Not to mention what they have to leave out or just infer in a movie because of time constraints etc.


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I love it! Reading the DaVinci code consumed me. I went to see the movie before my trip to France. BUT...Casting Tom Hanks as Richard Langdon was a miscast in my mind.


I liked DaVinci, but I thought A&D was a better story. I'm happy to see someone else agree on the miscasting of Tom Hanks. Love him, I do, but I didn't see him as Langdon. I don't know who I 'did' see playing him back then, but it wasn't Hanks. So, the movie wasn't that great for me. (Actually, I'm usually disappointed in the movie version of a book I like/love. TSOTL being an exception) I will be seeing A&D and hope it's better than TDC now that I'm used to Tom in the role. I'm also wondering how they're doing the 'this is not a prequel' angle.

I found Deception Point and Digital Fortress to be nice light reads. However, I did read Digital Fortress twice for some reason, lol.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I find it interesting how a number of replies here have people saying they want to read the book before they see the movie. For me that's almost always a surefire recipe for ruining a movie.  If I'm thinking about doing both, I much prefer to see the movie first, enjoy it for whatever quality it (hopefully) has, and then go read the book to find out what the movie _really_ should have been.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

rho said:


> my brain does so much better at picturing scenes in books than the actual movie does


Boy, do I agree with you, and with Nogdog. Lots of people have told me they "saw" a movie in my stories, but I swear that never entered my mind when writing them. I'm a book person too, after all. There's nothing better than the unencumbered human imagination. The ancient Greeks knew that, and it's still true.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with NogDog,  I prefer to go see the movie and then read the book.  However, I have read D&A and probably won't go see the movie, would rather spend my time reading my kindle    I felt DaVinci left a whole lot out of the movie, but enjoyed the book and if someone doesn't read, the movie would be good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> ... and if someone doesn't read, the movie would be good.


LOL! For the illiterate? 

NY Times review...
http://movies.nytimes.com/2009/05/15/movies/15ange.html?src=twt&twt=nytimes

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I like this part



> while Mr. McGregor has a fine time playing a wide-eyed Irish Obi-Wan with a wee bit of a messiah complex.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just saw Angels and Demons at the theater.  I know that the Chicago Tribune gave it 1 1/2 stars but I liked it.  I'm not a movie, critic but I know what I like.  I found the movie very exciting and fast moving. Did it follow the book exactly, no, but I liked it as a movie.  My wife and I would give it 2 1/2 to 3 Stars..  That's the nice thing about books and movies, the reviews are always objective.  I liked the movie, it was entertaining, thumbs up for me....
jp


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just saw Angels and Demons at the theater. I know that the Chicago Tribune gave it 1 1/2 stars but I liked it. I'm not a movie, critic but I know what I like. I found the movie very exciting and fast moving. Did it follow the book exactly, no, but I liked it as a movie. My wife and I would give it 2 1/2 to 3 Stars.. That's the nice thing about books and movies, the reviews are always objective. I liked the movie, it was entertaining, thumbs up for me....
> jp


*I agree jp...I really liked the movie, more than The DaVinci Code. It seemed more fast paced than DC and I liked that all the action took place in one city.*


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Haven't seen the Da Vinci Code movie, haven't read the book, but just finished Angels and Demons in Dead Tree Book format last night. Have to say, I found it to be mostly a load of bollocks, though I did surprise myself by reading it to the end.

Is there no-one else who thinks it was poorly written? I found the writing to be such a distraction. I give Dan Brown points for creating such an intricate plot with twists and turns, but there were also a multitude of plot holes that I just couldn't ignore. Not to mention, the supporting characters seemed to have more personality than our protagonists. How does that work?

I can see why many people would like this book, and that's great. But without more character depth and writing that was a tad stronger, it just wasn't the book for me. I don't think I'll bother reading the Da Vinci Code. Might just check it out on DVD at some point, and also catch the Angels and Demons movie when it's on DVD.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I read the Davinci Code (the illustrated edtion). The illustrated edition helped, because at fifteen art history wasn't a something I paid much attention to. Just before finals I picked up a used (practically new) copy of Angels and Demons for a quarter and now can't wait to read it after looking at this thread.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

A couple of years back, right after I finished the _Da Vinci Code_, I tried to read_ Angels and Demons_ (got to around Page 70 or so) before giving up. It just didn't draw me in like _Da Vinci Code_ did. After reading some of the posts on this thread, I tried again, and again, am stuck around the same place. At this point, I am thinking of just giving up and seeing the movie. Maybe I'll go with my dad. He's read all of Dan Brown's books and enjoyed them.

N


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess I stand alone...Angels & Demons was one of the few books I started to read and stopped because I just couldn't get into it.  Maybe I need to try again since most loved it better than DaVinci Code.  I loved DaVinci Code ...the book and the movie.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

This just in, if anyone is still interested. Some discussion points for sure:

Dan Brown's America 
By ROSS DOUTHAT
The author of "Angels and Demons" and "The Da Vinci Code" is not just writing thrillers, he's selling a theology.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/19/opinion/19douthat.html?th&emc=th


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> This just in, if anyone is still interested. Some discussion points for sure:
> 
> Dan Brown's America
> By ROSS DOUTHAT
> ...


That is, in my opinion, part of the problem with Brown's novels, particularly _The DaVinci Code_. They claim to be fiction, but they try to throw in a lot of nonfiction. Yes, there are some who simply take it as fiction and leave it at that, but there are many who believe his "facts."

I won't get into a big discussion here, but his "facts" are way off in _DaVinci Code_. Basic Googling could demonstrate that in many cases.

As thrillers, _DaVinci Code_ is good; as a history book on religion, art, etc., it stinks.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That's pretty fair for a NYT column!!
It is a little scary that Dan is right and most readers will jsut soak up his message without thinking critically about it. The good news is gives those he maligns a chance to show that there is evidence and reasons to believe, and postmodern liberal spin is not correct just because it says it is  (Its ironic that the believers are painted as the blind faith, illogical ones)

Darell Bock is pretty good at that:

 also


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> As thrillers, _DaVinci Code_ is good; as a history book on religion, art, etc., it stinks.


Which is why it's shelved in the FICTION section rather than History, Art, or Religion! 

I guess my practice, whenever I read a book like this that takes a few facts and weaves an invented story, is to read carefully any forward or afterward where responsible writers say what they made up. And I also do a little research on my own. . .it's so easy: just Google the topics or look 'em up in Wikipedia and you get lots of information so you can figure out what's what.

I've also noticed that there are a lot of novels that purport to tell the "true" story of the Templars, or the Illuminati, or Great Ceasar's Ghost or whatever. They mostly contradict each other so it's pretty clear where the fiction is. But I guess if you only read one of them. . . . . .


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which is why it's shelved in the FICTION section rather than History, Art, or Religion!
> 
> I guess my practice, whenever I read a book like this that takes a few facts and weaves an invented story, is to read carefully any forward or afterward where responsible writers say what they made up. And I also do a little research on my own. . .it's so easy: just Google the topics or look 'em up in Wikipedia and you get lots of information so you can figure out what's what.
> 
> I've also noticed that there are a lot of novels that purport to tell the "true" story of the Templars, or the Illuminati, or Great Ceasar's Ghost or whatever. They mostly contradict each other so it's pretty clear where the fiction is. But I guess if you only read one of them. . . . . .


yea, that's where I think Dan Brown gets a little "unprofessional" with his foreword in the Da Vinci Code that basically says "this is all true"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> yea, that's where I think Dan Brown gets a little "unprofessional" with his foreword in the Da Vinci Code that basically says "this is all true"


And I've seen that before. . .though not usually in formal forwards but in sort of pseudo forwards that claim the author found a long lost manuscript or something. Usually it's pretty obvious that it's just part of setting the mood.

I read where the church in Scotland where a major scene of DaVinci plays out had a real bump in tourist numbers shortly after the book's release. They liked the extra income and all, but got really tired of saying "No, there's nothing buried here, it's just a story." And then there are the people who say, "Well, of course that's what they'd _say_. . . . "

Keeps the world interesting, I guess!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which is why it's shelved in the FICTION section rather than History, Art, or Religion!


I agree that it is shelved where it belongs.



> I guess my practice, whenever I read a book like this that takes a few facts and weaves an invented story, is to read carefully any forward or afterward where responsible writers say what they made up.


Ah, but this is where Mr. Brown is not a "responible writer," as he says in the beginning of the book that the information on documents, secret societies, art, etc. are true, even though the actual storyline is not.

In addition, mu understanding is that Brown himself was once asked what he would change if he wanted to make the book a non-fiction one, and his answer was basically that he would change nothing.



> And I also do a little research on my own. . .it's so easy: just Google the topics or look 'em up in Wikipedia and you get lots of information so you can figure out what's what.


I know it's fiction, and you apparently realize it is. That's great. There are many out there, however, who do not know it is fiction and will more than likely not do any research regarding the information to check it out. Indeed, my personal experience has been that many come away believing in Brown's conspiracy theory from the book.



> I've also noticed that there are a lot of novels that purport to tell the "true" story of the Templars, or the Illuminati, or Great Ceasar's Ghost or whatever. They mostly contradict each other so it's pretty clear where the fiction is. But I guess if you only read one of them. . . . . .


There are also a lot of nonfiction books that purport to tell the same thing. They, too, contradict greatly in many cases.

The _DaVinci Code_ is nothing new as far as its information. The same theories have been around since the book _Holy Blood, Holy Grail_ came out (and before, I'm sure). Brown just popularized it.

Again, I have no qualms with those who read it as fiction and enjoy it as such. I get frustrated, though, when people come away believing it. The reason they do is not because they are unintelligent and can't tell fact from fiction; it's because Brown claims to mix the two in his novel, and most don't realize that his "facts" are just as imagined as his fiction.

I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I've seen that before. . .though not usually in formal forwards but in sort of pseudo forwards that claim the author found a long lost manuscript or something. Usually it's pretty obvious that it's just part of setting the mood.


I know I typed this just a minute ago, so forgive me for the repetition.

I agree that books often have a "pseudo forward" (I like that term), and that's fine.

Most authors of those books, however, will not then turn around and tell people in interviews that the information is indeed all true. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

The History Channel had a really good special on the Da Vinci Code which they were replaying this week. Debunked a lot of the nonsense from the book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Personally I think you (and all of us) should stay on your soapbox.
Dan Brown has written some terrific "stories".
I love to read them along with everyone else.  They are, mostly, page turners.
However......
While I did not walk with Jesus (wow think about doing that - sorry my mind got sidetracked), and I was not around for the building of the Vatican and modern Rome, I have a little knowledge of Dan's other subjects.
And while I can neither confirm not deny the information in Digital Fortress and Deception Point, I can say that there is much that is true and a whole lot that is fabricated.  
So if I take what I know about two books and apply it across four, I would make the following general statement: Whatever you believed in before you read his books......keep believing in it.
Just sayin......


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Personally I think you (and all of us) should stay on your soapbox.
> Dan Brown has written some terrific "stories".
> I love to read them along with everyone else. They are, mostly, page turners.
> However......
> ...


The way you worded that reminded me of a discussion I had the other day. Every time I hear or see a story in the news that I know something of the background for (usually medical or scientific, but sometimes just things that happened in town) the news story is almost always misleading or erroneous. Then I start to wonder about the reports I hear and don't know the background for so I assume that they are true. Its kinda scary.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> The way you worded that reminded me of a discussion I had the other day. Every time I hear or see a story in the news that I know something of the background for (usually medical or scientific, but sometimes just things that happened in town) the news story is almost always misleading or erroneous. Then I start to wonder about the reports I hear and don't know the background for so I assume that they are true. Its kinda scary.


I've said that same thing SO many times - if they're getting it wrong on the things I know something about, how wrong are they getting the things I know very little about


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I've said that same thing SO many times - if they're getting it wrong on the things I know something about, how wrong are they getting the things I know very little about


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am reminded of what I felt was the key point that Michael Crichton was making in his book, State of Fear.  That is that you should never accept someone else's opinion unless you know the source of the facts.  His main character (a lawyer) starts out by saying (a lot) that something is so "because everybody knows that".  Crichton makes his character, and us, ask who is everybody and what is their proof for knowing that?  It isn't that we are unwilling to accept it, we just want to know why we should.
This is my problem with Dan Brown.  As fluff fiction, he is a good read.
As someone who takes himself seriously, we should turn our backs on him.
Just sayin......


----------

